# Is it safely possible to run electrical wire under laminate flooring?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, yes and no. You cannot simply run NM (Romex) but you could run conduit. 

There would be some requirements for a proper installation though so, to start:

what is the subfloor made of? Is there any way to feed it from below the subfloor?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

blusnipe said:


> The given is that I am planning on laying laminate flooring in the the living room. Question is wheter I can safely run a line for a floor outlet in the middle some place for a lamp? I have basic electrical knowledge, but I need a second opinion.
> Thanks


 Is your house built on a concrete slab? If so, a channel could be cut and conduit placed into the channel.
If its a wood frame floor over a crawlspace you could run the cable in the crawl space.
If you intend to lay the laminate on the cable, I would say not.


----------



## blusnipe (Nov 27, 2010)

The house is on a concrete slab. Though I know it would be best practice, not sure I want to cut a channel in the slab.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Would it be possible install a ceiling light that is equipped with a remote control.
I have seen flat communications cables that may be run under carpet, but I'd be afraid of fire if electrical cable were to be run directly under laminate.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

blusnipe said:


> The house is on a concrete slab. Though I know it would be best practice, not sure I want to cut a channel in the slab.


How else would you propose doing it. Setting the flooring on NM is not only not allowed, it really would be unsafe.


----------



## KCB (Jun 28, 2010)

Honestly the amount of time you would spend trying this by removing baseboard notching it etc... you could run it from an attic junction box over to inside and down the wall to create a wall socket just as easy.And safer... 
In fact 1 socket installed by an electrician wont cost that much , get some estimates .Thats the correct way and the best way to do it.


----------



## blusnipe (Nov 27, 2010)

I have plenty of wall outlets and an overhead light, just did not want to have an exposed electrical cord going half way across the room. Thanks for the feedback guys this is what I needed, to bounce this off others. The wife and I will rearrange furniture in a different manner to better utilize current outlets. :thumbsup:


----------

